# Cat of the Day?



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruising about the internet you find strange things.

http://catoftheday.com/archive/2004/April/03.html

Now, was I named after him or was he named after me?

Ah, isn't he cute. . .


----------



## Saucy (Jan 6, 2006)

that is pure coincidence of course


or is it? *X-files music*

or perhaps the cat is but you from another life. traveled forwards in time.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2006)

Can you have a contemporary past life?

Never mind. I'll figure out that later.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 7, 2006)

Strange Website said:


> Elgee is more like a dog than a cat




You cannot be based on this cat, as the above certainly doesn't apply to you. Hence, the faux-Elgee is the imposter. Spay it whenever you please.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

Woa. That's creepy.
*runs away*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 8, 2006)

As if one Elgee wasn't enough. I think you may have a stalker, or else you're stalking it...Hmmm...


----------



## Saucy (Jan 8, 2006)

or perhaps someone has exterted ur DNA and placed itw ithin this creature has an experiment,

consider that,


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2006)

Do I get some of his dna in return? Looks hopefully at her fingers expecting them to sprout REAL retractable claws. ..


----------

